#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνδεση ροπής σε δοκό

## giorgosk

Εχετε ποτέ αντιμετωπίσει σύνδεση ροπής δοκού σε δοκό? Πώς εξασφαλίζεται η δυσκαμψία και ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός? Μια αρχική μου σκέψη είναι η εξής: 
Με λαπάτσα συγκολλημένη στο άνω και κάτω πέλμα γωνικακή ενίσχυση κάτω και λαπάτσα άνω που να συνδέεται με κοχλίωση στις 2 δοκούς. Με προβληματίζει όμως η Sj πως να την υπολογίσω ο EC3 δεν έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## giorgosk

Αρχική σκέψη για σύνδεση ροπής δοκού σε δοκό

----------


## vmaniad

Αν κάνεις από τη μια πευρά μόνο σύνδεση ροπής, μεταφέρεις τη ροπή κάμψης της μικρής δοκού, ως ροπή στρέψης στην μεγάλη, που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.
Η λαπάτσα που έβαλες πάνω σίγουρα βοηθάει, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις και από τις δύο πλευρές την ίδια σύνδεση.

----------


## cohat

Γενικά τέτοιου είδους συνδέσεις δεν επιτρέπονται. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναπτυχθεί από την στηρίζουσα δοκό επάρκής στρεπτική αντίσταση. Μάλιστα αυτό μπορείς να το δείς αν σε ένα πρόγραμμα πεπερασμένων στοιχείων φτιάξεις μια σχάρα δοκών ανοικτής διατομή και τις συνδέσεις μια φορά αρθρωτά και μια φορά με πλήρη σύνδεση. Οι ροπές που θα σηκωθούν στην στήριξη θα είναι μικρές. Τέλος πάντων επειδή και σε μένα μου έχει τύχει και ο κύριος του έργου δεν ακούει κουβέντα, αυτό που έκανα ήταν συγκόλληση αναμονής από διατομή ίδια με της δευτερεύουσας δοκού και αμέσως μετά αποκατάσταση συνέχειας. Έτσι έχω δύο τμήματα που καλύπτονται πλήρως από τον EC3 (συγκόλληση και αποκατάσταση συνέχειας). 

Στο σημείο αυτό θα διαφωνήσω με τον dratsiosx για την γραμμική κατανομή στους κοχλίες γιατί στις μετωπικές λεπίδες ο EC3 αναφέρει ρητά ανάλυση με ισοδύναμα βραχέα Τ τόσο για την συγκόληση δοκού στην μετωπική λεπίδα όσο και για τους κοχλίες. Αυτό είναι πολύπλοκο, δεν καλύπτεται από software (ή τουλάχιστον από λογισμικό που να ξέρω εγώ) και γενικά σε έχει έκθετο για κάθε λάθος που μπορεί να προκύψει γιατί κάνεις έναν υπολογισμό που δεν μπορεί να στηριχθεί κανονιστικά.

----------


## giorgosk

Δια χάρην διαλόγου..σήμερα πήρα το βιβλίο "Οδηγός Σχεδιασμού Σύμμικτων Κτιρίων" των Βάγια et al και βλέπω μπροστά στην φωτογραφία στο εξώφυλλο σύνδεση ροπής σε δοκό παρόμοια με αυτή που γίνεται η συζήτηση. Βέβαια η λεπτομέρεια δηλώνει απούσα και με προβληματίζει πως έγινε η ανάλυση της. Κατατοπιστικότατος ο dratsiox με τις δημοσιεύσεις του και τον ευχαριστώ. Ούτε εμένα πάντως (ενστικτωδώς) μου άρεσε η σύνδεση και για αυτό έθεσα το ζήτημα προς σχολιασμό.

----------


## giorgosk

rigid ουσιαστικά ο λόγος που προκύπτει αυτή η σύνδεση στη δική μου περίπτωση είναι ο περιορισμός του βέλους μιάς ΙΡΕ 160 που στηρίζεται στην ΙΡΕ 240 και επειδή είναι αδύνατον να τοποθετηθεί υποστύλωμα στο σημείο αυτό, το σκέφτηκα. Θα με ρωτήσεις γιατί δεν αυξάνεις την διατομή της IPE 160? Ο λόγος είναι ότι θα μου αυξήσει τις διατομές στις οποίες θα στηρίζεται (προβόλοι ΙΡΕ 160) και θα μου προκύπτει ημιάκαμπτος κόμβος στη σύνδεση. Το πάλεψα αλλά λόγω μικρού μήκους του προβόλου με ότι ενίσχυση και να βάλω ο κόμβος παραμένει ημιάκαμπτος. Στο τέλος μάλλον θα αυξήσω την διατομή του στύλου και να αποφύγω αυτή την διαμόρφωση γιατί όπως σωστά διαφαίνεται από την συζήτηση οι αβεβαιότητες είναι μεγάλες για σύνδεση ροπής δοκού σε δοκό.

----------


## giorgosk

Στην προσομοίωση και στην ανάλυση βελτίωσε "κάπως" το βέλος χωρίς μεγάλη μεταβολή πάντως. [χωρίς απαίτηση στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού της κύριας δοκού] Ασφαλώς η πραγματική μείωση είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με την προυπόθεση ότι ο κόμβος παραμένει άκαμπτος. Αν δεν τότε ασφαλώς η μείωση ειναι σαφώς ανεπαρκής.

----------


## cohat

> Αυτό με τη συγκόλληση και την αποκατάσταση δεν το κατάλαβα.
> Είχες συγκολλημένο ένα μικρό κομμάτι στην κύρια δοκό, έναν μικρό πρόβολο δηλαδή, και μετά έκανες αποκατάσταση συνέχειας;Αν ναι, είναι καλή λύση επειδή έχεις σαφέστερη λειτουργία.Αν μπορείς ανέβασε καμιά εικόνα.
> ...
> Γενικά, συμφωνούμε ότι μια σύνδεση σαν αυτή που συζητάμε είναι προβληματική


Γενικά δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν αυτές οι συνδέσεις και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα (έψαχνα πολύ καιρό για αναφορές όπως αυτές που έχεις και είναι κατατοπιστικότατες παρόλο που δεν ξέρω γερμανικά... :Γέλιο: ) απλά ήθελα να τονίσω την πολυπλοκότητα του υπολογισμού με το "χέρι" και το γεγονός πως σε περίπτωση "στραβής" είσαι εκτεθειμένος κανονιστικά. Αύριο από το γραφείο θα ετοιμάσω μια εικόνα από την σύνδεση που έλεγα. Επίσης και με αυτό που προτείνω εγώ (αποκατάσταση συνέχειας σε μικρή απόσταση) προβληματίστηκα στο σεμινάριο με τους Ευρωκώδικες όπου ένα εκ των Ελλήνων γκουρού έδειξε αύξηση του βέλους κάμψης λόγω αποκατάστασης συνέχειας (συμπεριφορά σαν άρθρωση-μάλλον είχαν μεγαλύτερο d0 από αυτό που έπρεπε) σε δοκό γέφυρας.

Παιδιά ξέρει κανένας αν υπάρχει software που να υπολογίζει τέτοιες συνδέσεις έστω κατά DSTV ή BS?

----------


## cohat

Η φωτογραφία που υποσχέθηκα χθές.

----------


## cohat

Έχεις δίκιο απλά ήταν κατασκευαστικό το θέμα και έπρεπε να γίνει έτσι. Επίσης λόγω εντατικών μεγεθών θα έπρεπε να ληφθούν υπόψιν όλες οι οπές στην ανάλυση με αποτέλεσμα να μην "περνάει" η διάτρητη
 διατομή τους ελέγχους, οπότε αυτή η εναλλαγή των συγκολλήσεων ήταν μονόδρομος. Αυτό οφείλεται και στα τερατώδη μεγέθη που μου έδωσαν (εγώ έκανα μόνο detailing). Δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση απλά την παραθέτω ως παράδειγμα του τι εννοούσα όταν έλεγα αναμονή από ίδια δοκό και αποκατάσταση συνέχειας αμέσως μετά. Αν πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί κάποια λύση εγώ προτείνω αυτό που δείχνουν οι Βάγιας-Ερμόπουλος στα παραδείγματα τους.

----------


## vmaniad

> Όσο για την αποκατάσταση συνέχειας αν και αυτού του τύπου, μικτή με κοχλιώσεις και συγκολλήσεις, την έχω εφαρμόσει παλιότερα, πλέον χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά κοχλίες.
> Ο λόγος είναι ότι οι τάσεις στα δύο μέσα σύνδεσης είναι διαφορετικές, λόγω διαφορετικής δυσκαμψίας εκτός και αν έχεις προεντεταμένους κοχλίες.


πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση.. να σημειώσω ότι δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν ήταν δεξιά κοχλίωση και αριστερά συγκόλληση ή ανάποδα.. πρόβλημα υπάρχει όταν έχουμε στο πέλμα του ίδιου μέλους π.χ. κοχλίωση και στον κορμό του συγκόλληση..

----------


## vmaniad

Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα είναι η διαφορά δυσκαμψίας των δύο τύπων συνδέσεων. Αν κάνουμε μια αποκατάσταση συνέχειας για παράδειγμα και τα πέλματα γίνουν συγκοληλτά ενώ οι κορμοί κοχλιωθούν με έλασμα τότε η δύναμη π.χ. η αξονική θα παραληφθεί όλη από τη συγκόλληση των πελμάτων και ο κορμός δεν θα αναλάβει δυναμη. Αν όμως το πέλμα στο ένα μέλος είναι συγκολλητό και στο άλλο κοχλιωτό τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει?

----------


## cohat

Σύμφωνα με τον Μπανιωτόπουλο (στο Cestruco) ο παραπάνω προβληματισμός αποτελεί ακόμα ερευνητικό αντικείμενο για τις συνδέσεις τύπου άντυγας. Εγώ πάντως λαμβάνω πάντα υπόψιν τις εν λόγω εκκεντρότητες στον υπολογισμό. Για την προηγούμενη σύνδεση το excelόφυλο ήταν 16 σελίδες... (πάλι μέσα μπήκαμε)

----------

